# Hamster Questions ??



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a hamster that I brought from [email protected] about 18 months ago, a little boy called Zeus. He is in a pennine cage (that was advertised as a rat cage!!). I keep him on a mixture of sawdust and carefresh, clean him out once a week and feed him on hamster mix from the local pet shop and fresh fruit, veg and nuts. In his cage he has a house to sleep in (in which i put the snoozey stuff you can buy), a few toys (cardboard tubes, wooden blocks ect) and a wheel.

Thing is he never uses his wheel. I have him out free-ranging in my room for at least an hour a day so he gets exercise but I don't understand why he won't use his wheel ! Is this a bad thing and if so how can I introduce it to him ?

Also another question. What is the life span of a hamster ? Someone told me it was about a year and a half but he's now that and he doesn't seem to be slowing down, thank god, I love him so much ! He's like a cuddly little teddy bear !

Thanks for any help. Oh and by the way he is a syrian.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Syrians usually live to around 2 1/2 years on average although many people have had them that live a lot longer. Think TDM on here had one that lived over four years. 

All my hamsters love their wheels and go on them every night. What sort of wheel is it that you have got and is it big enough for him?


----------



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

Yay ! So I could still have him for a while yet ! Yay ! I was worrying he was getting old !

It was sold as a hamster wheel, its about a cm bigger than a saucer, is that too small, if so I'll get him a new one. It's a plastic one.

I've tested to see that it's not too stiff but it's fine.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Have you got a picture of the cage and wheel and your gorgeous hamster of course.

Mine has the wheel that came with hamster heaven and also a silent spinner too that she sometimes uses.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

A picture would help  as a general rule, a Syrian's wheel should be 8inches (18cm I think). But some hams just don't like running in wheels. My Doughnut very rarely uses her wheel. Infact, I took it out once and I don't think she even noticed. As long as they get plenty exercise, I wouldn't worry too much!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi, I had the pennine cage for my girl Buffy, she was the one who we lost recently at 4 1/2,when she got to about 2 she started to struggle getting to the higher levels and I bought her the Savic Hamster Heaven, which I think prolonged her life, I would reccomend the wodent wheel, Buffy never showed any interest in wheels till she got a wodent wheel, they are really hard to get hold of though so if you can't get one I would go for a large silent spinner, you need to get a wheel that is at least 8 inches, if your hamster is having to bend its back to use the wheel then its too small. As far as life expectancy goes 2-3 is average, however if you feed a good food, and treats from the treats list as well as a large cage and plenty of mental stimulation it should help keep your hammy with you for as long as possible.
http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/33677-hamster-treats.html


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I've had a hamster that lived for 5 years.
But 2-3 is the average lifespan of a hamster.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I've just got a new hamster and my OH was insisting on calling him Zeus!

Luckilly we named him Bailey before she found out that other people called their hamster that or I would have never won lol.

My hamster LOVES his wheel so no advise i'm afraid but I would love to see a picture of Zeus


----------



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

I think his wheel is only about 6" in diameter so I will go and get him a new one when I get some money, which should be tomorrow, he needs a new house anyway.

I only have one picture of him at the moment and it's not a very good one, I will take more pictures tonight for you, if he would stay still for 5 seconds, bless him !


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Blackie hates his wheel too. Its definately big enough for him, he just doesnt like it


----------



## latinkid12 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi, Im new to this website and I wanted to know what OH means?

A lot of people have used it so.. yh
lol thanks!


----------



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

Heya ! Welcome to the forum, it means other half as in Boyfriend, Girlfriend, Husband or Wife =)


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I find this really usefull when people use abbreviations on here.
Internet Acronyms Dictionary


----------



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

That's a really good website, I was just reading another post and someone said IMO and I had no idea what it meant...now I do lol


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

BeesBella said:


> That's a really good website, I was just reading another post and someone said IMO and I had no idea what it meant...now I do lol


Lolll I'm hopeless acronyms!

Cute hammy btw I hope she likes her new wheel when you get it!


----------



## latinkid12 (Oct 17, 2009)

ohhhh thank you!


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

My hamster doesn't use his wheel either! he got quite porky so we treated him to a nice new cage with tunnels to go exploring in.
he's a lot healthier now and gets plenty of exercise.
Does yours go in an exercise ball?


----------



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

Becki&Daisy said:


> My hamster doesn't use his wheel either! he got quite porky so we treated him to a nice new cage with tunnels to go exploring in.
> he's a lot healthier now and gets plenty of exercise.
> Does yours go in an exercise ball?


I do have an exercise ball for him but I prefer to just make sure theres nothing horrible on the floor he could eat, make sure the cats aren't in my room and keep an eye on him to make sure he doesn't nibble wires or the carpet or get too close to the rats cage (he got bitten by ReiiReii last time he got too close bless him) and just let him run around.
Does yours have an exercise ball ?


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I bought an exercise ball but havn't actually used it yet as someone said they were cruel 

Apparantly they are trying to get out which is the only reason why they run and as the ball is round they have no choice.

I don't know how true it is, I was actually going to ask you lot what you thought as I would imagine that Bailey would love the chance to race around.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Mine all love their balls, they choose to climb into them and when I take them out they try to get back in.


----------



## kimbo85 (Apr 26, 2009)

my hammie loves her excercise ball, and i find it comes in very handy when im cleaning out her cage. as long as you dont leave them in it too long (my hammie goes in for about 15-20 mins at a time) then they should be fine. just dont leave drinnks on the floor as my hammie takes a run at them and knocks them over!


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

BeesBella said:


> I do have an exercise ball for him but I prefer to just make sure theres nothing horrible on the floor he could eat, make sure the cats aren't in my room and keep an eye on him to make sure he doesn't nibble wires or the carpet or get too close to the rats cage (he got bitten by ReiiReii last time he got too close bless him) and just let him run around.
> Does yours have an exercise ball ?


sorry for the late reply!
yes he does but you should see the size of his cage! haha 
he doesnt go out in it too often as he gets plenty of exercise in his tunnels, but i put him in it from time to time.
sometimes he comes exploring on the bed whilst we're watching telly 
bless him getting bitten!  
(hopefully he learnt ReiiReii appreciates their space!)
i love hamsters, they are the funniest little creatures.
james actually has a little personality i love it


----------

